# Eating out in Cork city - recommendations?



## Bluebean (15 Feb 2006)

hi all, 

Heading to Cork in a few weeks, just wondered if anyone had any recommendations for a nice, low - mid priced resturaunt near to/within walking distance of McCurtain Street?

thanks.


----------



## Diziet (15 Feb 2006)

Isaac's and Green's on McCurtain Street, Star Anise on Bridge Street are all good.


----------



## Cati76 (15 Feb 2006)

Diziet said:
			
		

> Isaac's and Green's on McCurtain Street, Star Anise on Bridge Street are all good.


 
Haven't been in Isaac's or Green's, but as far as I know they are no low/mid priced, neither does Star Anise (was there for lunch a year ago and paid 5 euros for a juice as far as I remember)

Wagamama is a "Oriental" type of food in North Main Street, 10/15 mins walking from McCurtain Street, really nice food, service is great, and price is what I consider fair (around 10/12 euros for a dish that sometimes can be too big for just one). Highly recommend that place (don't work for them or anything, but love the food and atmosphere there).


----------



## Squonk (15 Feb 2006)

Luigi Malones near the Opera House...about 5 minutes walk from McCurtain Street...lively atmosphere, good food, great German cold beer


----------



## kazbah (15 Feb 2006)

Diziet said:
			
		

> Isaac's and Green's on McCurtain Street, Star Anise on Bridge Street are all good.


 
They are all pricy too.

Taste of Thailand is tasty and very reasonable on Bridge Street just around the corner from McCurtain St.
Scoozi's off Winthrop street a pasta/pizza kind of place - good value for money.


----------



## Bluebean (15 Feb 2006)

Should probably clarify a bit more - talking about spending approx 20 euro per person, would like if that included 2 courses if possible, or at least a good size main course + a drink each.
Leaning towards Scoozis, Luigi Malones and Wagamama from the below list.  Is Wagamama very 'asian', as I'm not sure one of the group likes spicy food?
thanks a mill.
Also, where is easiest/safest to park in the area? We are going to the Everyman Theatre.

Thanks.


----------



## shoegal (15 Feb 2006)

Greene's do a very good Early Bird option, 4 courses for €25 - have your order in by 7pm. Lovely food. (On MacCurtain street).


----------



## kazbah (15 Feb 2006)

Wagamama's menu is online - google it.  It's not really spice more of a noodle bar.  They don't take reservations if that makes a difference.

Don't park in the bus bays on the quays near the Everyman a friend got a ticket there recently.

If you're going to a show an early bird is probbaly your best value for money.  Greenes food is beautiful but I've only ever eaten A La Carte and I think the Early Bird can be limited.  But it's better quality than the more reasonable places.


----------



## Squonk (15 Feb 2006)

I've been to Greenes and Issacs a load of times on business and I think they're a rip-off...the food ain't great. Scoozis is a bit down-market in my opinion...pub grub type of food. I still stick with Luigis as the best compromise between food, price and casual atmosphere. Main course are ~€15 (and no I have no link with Luigis....I go there with my kids and I find it to be one of the few child-friendly restaurants in the city)


----------



## soy (16 Feb 2006)

Kudos in the Clarion is just over the river and might be worth a thought. Had lunch there recently and thought it was reasonable. 
Only been to Greenes once and thought the food was good. Is Isaacs not a Bistro version of Greenes - ie shorter menu, slightly cheaper.
Wagamama would be a good walk from McCurtain street, its on North Main Street - would not want to walk it on a wet night.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Feb 2006)

The Ambassador is a really good Chinese
Ristorante Rossinis excellent Italian
Jacobs on the Mall also very good..a bit pricey but great food in a great setting


----------



## kazbah (16 Feb 2006)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> The Ambassador is a really good Chinese
> Ristorante Rossinis excellent Italian
> Jacobs on the Mall also very good..a bit pricey but great food in a great setting


 
They're all on the higher end of the price sacle too though.

Milano on Oliver Plunket St is good for pizza.


----------



## shnaek (16 Feb 2006)

The best place to eat in Cork in my opinion is Amicus. The food is constantly fab. But you won't be able to book it. You just have to call in and hope they have a free table. If there are more than two of you this can be a problem, as it is always busy.


----------



## kazbah (16 Feb 2006)

Amicus is lovely and reasonable but a bit of a walk from McCurtain St.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Feb 2006)

Yeah Amicus is nice...had lunch there but never had an evening meal... the lunch was mighty to be fair


----------



## brian.mobile (16 Feb 2006)

Try Eastern Tandoori - Near the )pera House- Hope I have the name and location right?

Love Indian Food!

BM


----------



## Mister H (17 Feb 2006)

Currans on Adelaide St. is good quality and reasonablly priced.


----------



## Glenbhoy (17 Feb 2006)

Hi all, like above am off to Cork for a weekend - what would be recommended for a special occasion for 2? Price not an issue, quality and ambience is all important.
Location - central
And preference is for non-italian and non-asian (although a good Thai restaurant would also be appreciated).  Hope I'm not being too fussy!


----------



## kazbah (17 Feb 2006)

IMHO for a lovely meal for 2 I think Greens or Issacs are fabby. Also Star Anise, Jacques, Jacobs on the Mall or the Ivory Tower is you are a bit adventurous with your food.

Most of them probably have a menu online if you google.


----------



## Mumha (18 Feb 2006)

Amicus on French Church street (not far at all from McCurtain Street), is really really good. Mediterranean style, up there with Luigi Malones for me. The Indian Palace on Princes Street is a good one, it is also on the same street as Rossinis, the Pearl River (quantity more than quality), and Clancys which has a bistro style. It has a good rep though i haven't been there in ages. For those with money to burn, The Ivory Tower is also on Princes Street (Ristead O'Connell (?) from the TV show). Scoozi's which is just off Winthrop Street is an excellent choice for mid budget. Evening menu has a Big Bopper steak (14oz) with pepper sauce. Good size wings portion though too sweet for my tastes. There is also a Spanish tapas bar on Bridge Street (road leading from Patricks bridge to McCurtain Street).


----------



## brian.mobile (18 Feb 2006)

Apparently Ivory Tower is tops. Off Oli Plunk.

Also if your chasing some high end easy on the eye delights try Jacobs On The Mall. As it's name suggests it on 'The.......'

BM


----------



## Cati76 (20 Feb 2006)

brian.mobile said:
			
		

> Apparently Ivory Tower is tops. Off Oli Plunk.
> 
> Also if your chasing some high end easy on the eye delights try Jacobs On The Mall. As it's name suggests it on 'The.......'
> 
> BM


 
I have been in both of them. Ivory Tower was great. You have to book though, and it was 50 euro per person, it's great places for a couple.
Jacobs on the Mall was great, my bf took me there last year for our anniversarie, so don't really know how much the bill was, but it was more expensive than the Ivory tower, food was delicious, best place I've ever eaten in so far (in Ireland, of course)


----------



## heather (20 Feb 2006)

We ate in Cafe Mexicana during the week, beautiful Mexican (duh) food, very good price and a good wine list as well. Came recommended to us and we'll definitely be going back


----------



## ajapale (7 Apr 2007)

Ill be dining out in Cork City soon, any updates or new establishments?


----------



## soy (9 Apr 2007)

Fenns Quay do nice food and have an early bird menu also. [broken link removed]


----------



## janedoe06 (9 Apr 2007)

dont know when u are going to cork
but if u sign up on Wagamamas home page , with email from time to time , they send out special offers 2 for one, for main courses during special times 
Now really it only works if u are close friends etc
if this meal is to impress or is business related u would'nt really want to be saying now here is a coupon to get cheap er meals ! ha ha

if u like reasonable i find the English Market >Farm gate is Good but i dont know if u can book ahead 
and there is always a queue in the seated area waiters side self service side can be hit and miss if u want to wait for a table but the food is good
I like i think its called abicus off paul street, 
kafkas near roches on maylor street
scoozies 
Tonys bistro in North main street is nice as well


----------



## sdelaney (10 Apr 2007)

Luigi Malones - as previously suggested good food and good cocktails.


----------



## seamus89 (14 Jun 2010)

Thre are many good restaurants in cork, like ruen thai, pandamamma, and eastern tandoori for Asian food, rossinis and il padrino for mediteranean food and jacobs and greenes for classic european, unforunately we have recently been to cafe de la paix on washington street, a place to really be avoided, we were served tasteless overpriced food and felt a oppressed by the cold and tacky decor, a better reataurant on washinton street would be the liberty grill which we find more imaginative and profesional.


----------

